# causes of limping and weakness in young bird?



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

One of my 09 pigeons was on the loft floor tonight, lying on it's belly. This bird usually perches at night and has not shown any other signs of illness. 

The bird seems to have a weak leg and a weak wing on the same side - it is limping and occasionally dragging the wing. I could not find any injuries or swelling. And otherwise he/she seems fine - normal droppings, weight, appetite, breathing, alertnes, etc...

Are there any diseases with these symptoms? Or is it more likely that the bird injured itself somehow?

I have isolated the bird and put it on heat for now. Wondering if there are other steps I should take.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How old exactly is she?...How many months?


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Charis said:


> How old exactly is she?...How many months?


Hi Charis -
She was hatched this Spring - in late May or early June. So...5 or 6 months.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> could be a number of things, is this a hen?, they can get down when egg bound,or post egg laying paralysis or low calcuim intake, also salmonella can cause dropped wings, or like you said an injury, you will have to check his droppings and see how they are as well. look down his throat to see if there are any growths in there.



Hi Spirit Wings,
The droppings are normal, and no growths in the throat. I don't know the gender of this bird yet though. I suspect she is female but not 100% sure.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Ok, now this bird looks a lot worse. Panting, shivering despite the heating pad, and blinking a lot. Any ideas?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

She may be trying to lay her first egg. Take a wash cloth, dip it in warm water, wring out as much of the moisture as you can and put it on top of the heating pad. Do you give them extra calcium?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I just sent you an email.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I would guess first egg. Keep it warm and in the quiet place that hen can focus on passing egg.
Calcium in the water will help hem improve muscle flexibility and therefore egg passing.
Massaging small amount vegetable oil around the vent will soften mucuc membrane and help passing the egg as well as moisture (cloth dipped in the water as Charis suggested)
Panting, shiverring and blinking - she is in pain.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Charis and plamenh...
I've got her isolated on the moist heat and have given her a calcium supplement. Also tried the vegetable oil. She has not yet passed an egg, but I can't do anything more for her til tonight. Keeping fingers crossed. 

She's stopped panting at least.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, she still did not pass an egg and I don't feel any signs of an egg in her abdomen.

She looks a bit better, but is still favoring one leg. I'm starting to think maybe it's an injury rather than egg binding. Will keep you posted - thanks for the help!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi Amoonswirl, Well I think you have a case of Paratyphoid on your hands.Have you brought in any new birds to your loft?Some birds become carriers of paratyphoid they will look mormal but they will shed the germ to other birds.*GEORGE


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Karen,

I'm sorry to hear about your bird.

Is she experiencing any swelling of the joints in the wings or legs? You can
compare the ones she is favoring to the wing and leg that she is fine with.

Also, is this an indoor bird or oudoor bird? Is she getting enough vitamin D3 from sunlight, as it is important in calcium absorption.

Also, continue the warmth, allow her to bathe if she wants and give her another drop of olive oil.


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi George and Treesa,
I was worried too, that this was paratyphoid. But she's almost 100% better this morning. 

I think she may have had some kind of injury that was not visible. I felt no swelling in the joints of the leg and wing she was favoring. Maybe the change in the weather was aggravating whatever was hurting her?

She's an outdoor bird and gets plenty of sunlight. I have a flight pen that they have full access to all day long. I also put calcium in their grit.

Anyway, I am going to continue to observe her another day or two. But she looks so much better now, I'll probably put her back outside this weekend if she doesn't have a relapse.

Thanks so much to everyone for your help and concern!
~Karen


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I also put calcium in their grit.

that does not mean she is getting enough, here is a bit from a good article.

Calcium deficiency in hens is well-known but should never occur. It usually happens because of an insufficient supply but a young driving cock may be particularly fierce and not allow the hen enough time to take in her calcium grit requirement, leading to calcium deficiency.

To prevent calcium deficiencies from occurring it is necessary to always have calcium carbonate grit available to the pigeons. This comes in the form of oyster shell grit or calcium carbonate pellets. Most commercial grit preparations are a mixture of various grits such as red grit, grinding grit and oyster shell. Often, a few days after supplementation, the oyster shell is depleted and unless the TOTAL mixture is replenished, the pigeons will lack sufficient calcium in their diet. In today's rushed times the fancier may not notice the discrepancy in his grit mixture and seeing that grit is present, may believe that the birds are adequately supplied. This is not true. 

The answer lies in regular replenishment of the right grit or the regular supply of soluble calcium preparations. These are commercially available and are mainly used in two ways;


----------



## amoonswirl (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks Spirit Wings,
I will see if my feed store carries this type of grit.


----------

